# Bed length



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

Perhaps a really dumb question here:
If the nameplate says 4 ft for bed length is that the overall length of the bed or the distance between the spindle nose and the end of the bed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Dec 11, 2019)

If we are talking South Bend, it it the overall length of the bed.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, sorry for a South Bend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Dec 11, 2019)

From my SouthBend How to Run a Lathe book:




-f


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks @francist.
The reason I asked is because the 9A up island is a 4 ft bed whereas the 10K in Vancouver is a 4.5 ft bed.
I’m thinking that the 9A might be a bit clapped out (bed wear) whereas the bed on the 10K is very pristine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 12, 2019)

All signs point to the 10K


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 12, 2019)

I got pictures of the 10K bed today. 
Its a 1976 model and looks virtually new. 
I think I can make out scraping marks still. 
It lacks tooling but my logic is that all the tooling in the world is pointless if the machine is worn. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 12, 2019)

A model that late probably has hardened and ground ways and wouldn't have been scraped. It keeps getting better. Obviously has a 3-jaw, what else?How much?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 12, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> A model that late probably has hardened and ground ways and wouldn't have been scraped. It keeps getting better. Obviously has a 3-jaw, what else?How much?



That’s it for tooling unfortunately. 
900 CDN. 
For comparison the 9A I’m looking at is $1000 with a 3 and 4 jaw, collets, followrest. But is has noticeable bed wear and missing a bunch of parts such as the gear cover, threading dial. And the drive system is cobbled together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 12, 2019)

Were it me, I'd go for the 10k or keep looking.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 12, 2019)

The lack of steadyrest is not great but neither of them have one. 
The 10K takes a 6K which I understand is not common collet but maybe a collet chuck is the way to go there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 12, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> The lack of steadyrest is not great but neither of them have one.
> The 10K takes a 6K which I understand is not common collet but maybe a collet chuck is the way to go there.



Neither will take a 5c collet, so yes. The spindle bore is small enought without a draw tube. A decent 4-jaw chuck can be had reasonably. Does the 3-jaw have both sets of jaws?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 12, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> Neither will take a 5c collet, so yes. The spindle bore is small enought without a draw tube. A decent 4-jaw chuck can be had reasonably. Does the 3-jaw have both sets of jaws?


Good point on the draw tube, I didn't think about that.
Yes it does have both sets of jaws. I asked that specifically.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 12, 2019)

Collet chuck, ER or 5C, would leave the spindle bore wide open while using collets.


----------

